# Mum to newly diagonised type1, 24 month old boy



## Kristian18 (Dec 5, 2020)

It all feels like a bad dream, nothing ever prepares one for this.my son lost so much weight and only wanted to sleep and drink water. By time of admission to hospital blood glucose was so high he could have gone into a coma. He was in hospital for a week n I was in a state of shock for two days until I got back to myself. God be with everyone out there suffering with type 1. It's been  a month of highs and lows u don't even expect burning thank God for never letting me go.


----------



## Docb (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi @Kristan18 and welcome to the forum.  We have a number of parent members, all of whom have been where you are now, who have found their way through and will share their experiences with you.

I see you are based in South Africa. That is not a problem and I only mention it to let others know that you will be working with a health system that could be different to the UK where most of our members are based.


----------



## Kristian18 (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks doc, I feel all alone in this, maybe I could feel encouraged and also educate myself here.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 5, 2020)

Oh bless you. It’s so hard when they’re so little.

My daughter was nearly 9 when she was diagnosed and whilst it was a complete culture shock and took us a while to find our feet she’s done really well and been really healthy since. Your team will help you through but we’re here too both for info and support you emotionally. 

It will soon feel pretty routine but there’s a lot to get your head around to begin with.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi @Kristian18, welcome to the forum. Your situation is very similar to mine. Our daughter lost a lot of weight etc. She was in hospital for almost a week. Your son will gain all the weight he lost and will be back to his normal self before you know it. There is a lot to learn, but you will learn it and it will get easier. What seems difficult and hard work now will soon become routine to the point you won’t realise you are doing it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your son’s diagnosis.

Hope he is beginning to get his sparkle back having spent a week in hospital.

Which insulins have you been given to start with?

There is a lot of information that you can access on the Diabetes UK website, maybe try the learning zone?


----------



## BrianF (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi Kristian,
Our daughter was diagnosed aged 4. She is now 41, married, mother of a 7 year old and has a successful career.
You need to gradually take control of the diabetes from the diabetes team, learn as much as you can and keep upto date so that your son is at the leading edge of improvements.

Best wishes


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2020)

You could do well to invest some cash to buy a really excellent book

Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults (Class Health): Amazon.co.uk: Hanas, Ragnar: 9781859591536: Books

Since it is written for not medically qualified people to use, it isn't crammed full of medical terminology so you have to get the dictionary out every 2 minutes - but it is up to date (gets reviewed every couple of years and re-issued, so make sure you get the latest edition) and correct.

First time I consulted it I was 60 and at my hospital diabetes clinic !  Nurse pulled it off the shelf in her office and found the bit covering something she was trying to explain to me - cos at the time, she also worked in the Paed. clinics!


----------



## BrianF (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi Kristian

Have you tried Diabetes South Africa asking for your nearest Parents Support Group, scroll to the bottom of this weblink and there is a contact form  Diabetes Focus Summer 2020 | Official eMagazine for DSA (diabetessa.org.za) 

Best Wishes


----------



## Odette DUK (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi Kristian, 

The Diabetes UK upcoming Virtual Q&A panel for parents and carers is coming up on Thursday, 28 January and I think you may find it interesting and helpful. The details are below, but if you have any other questions please let me know.

As a parent or carer, you’ll know that type 1 can affect the whole family. There’s so much to think about, and it’s impossible to get it right all the time.

Join us for our ‘*Being a parent or carer to a child with type 1’ Virtual Q&A Panel Session* on *Thursday, 28 January 2021 (7pm-8.30pm)*.

You’ll hear from our five brilliant panellists - parents at different stages of their child’s type 1 journey. From learning how to do their own dose adjustments, to getting ready to leave for university, to becoming parents themselves.

The panellists will talk about how they’ve managed their biggest challenges. And they’ll reflect on how they keep positive. You can ask them any questions you like, no matter how big or small.

The link to sign up to any of our upcoming panel sessions is here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/200042039

Please note: This session is aimed at parents and carers of children and young people with type 1, aged 0-18.


----------

